# High triglycerides



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

I was wondering if high triglycerdies was common with Hashi's.

I finally found a new doctor and she did the whole workup cammet with me. My Tsh was 3.14 my t4 was 6 and my antiobodies where 933. So she put me on low dose synthroid 25 mcg and vit. D 50,000. But she also said that my Triglycerides where 580. And this was a fasting blood work. She said that my overall cholerstrol work up was ok. So she put me on something to lower that number.

So my question is this normal with Hashi's. Im worried about the long term effects on my heart.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

High triglycerides are common to EVERYTHING and everyone. Far too many things cause high triglycerides and, in my opinion, I think it's unfair to put the blame on Thyroid disease.

That said, if there's any correlation at all, it's indirectly caused by lethargy and resultant lack of mobility in Hashi's patients who have yet to achieve optimal thyroid levels. Conversely, there are a number of Hashi's patients who have low triglycerides. So go figure.

Gotta' keep moving and keep that weight off!


----------

